# care sheet needed for draco volans/ flying dragon



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

there is a possability i may be getting a few of these next week. but i cant seem to find any decent advise on them, i know there arboreal, and diurnal. and eat ants, termites and small insects. any help appreciated. here is a pic of them. i think there stunning


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

my son would go crazy for one of those:mf_dribble: (autistic with a dragon obsession, which is why we have a beardie in the first place)

sorry, no idea how to look after one


----------



## charlottej1983 (Oct 29, 2007)

zemanski said:


> my son would go crazy for one of those:mf_dribble: (autistic with a dragon obsession, which is why we have a beardie in the first place)
> 
> sorry, no idea how to look after one


:lol2: the plan is, if we can sort out correct care etc etc, and after we have kept a few our selves to see how it goes, we will hopefully stock them in the shop. and they will be priced around £20 each.


----------



## zemanski (Jun 15, 2008)

found some great pictures

http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.e...Agamidae/v07_id28_con_flylizar.jpg/medium.jpg

http://farm1.static.flickr.com/72/191336315_1adb5396b7.jpg?v=0


http://www.membrana.ru/images/articles/1174483084-3.jpeg


they are so tiny

clearly arboreal but they probably need flight space so you'd need an aviary type set up rather than a chameleon type viv


this page has some good info

Google Image Result for http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/site/resources/Grzimek_herps/Agamidae/v07_id28_con_flylizar.jpg/medium.jpg


seems they might be prone to escapology:lol2:


----------

